# Dell AIO 926 scanning



## turngold (May 11, 2009)

Hello, can anyone help with why my AIO scanner/printer won't scan. I press scan and it says it is downloading applications, and then says it has failed. The other way I try (there is a choice of a tick mark, an arrow or a green > button) it says it is 'requesting scan' but it never does anything. It has worked fine in the past. Do I just need to install the CD? Thanks!


----------



## merlinct7 (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem until I began to initiate scans through the Dell All-in-one Center. Go to Start/Programs/Dell Printers/Dell Photo AIO Printer 926/Dell All-in-one Center and click on Scan Now. You'll be able to save the scan to a file, fax it or open it with Corel Photo Album.

Hope this helps....


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Printer driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=PRN_ALL_A926&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en&TabIndex=


----------



## turngold (May 11, 2009)

I just wanted to thank merlinct7 as that seems to have solved the problem! Very helpful of you! Any hints on scanning directly to a programme that will enable me to convert to a pdf? cheers I don't want to buy adobe writer...


----------

